# Where to go when you have no place to go?



## MadHatter2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I want out of my abusive marriage but I currently have no where else to go. I have a daughter and I don't want her to continue to see this negative pattern in a relationship. I have no family members around that I can go stay with, a shelter in my area is not an option. 

To make matters worse, my self esteem, depression, and anxiety have taken its toll on me and I can't picture myself working. Don't get me wrong, I know that working is something I will have to do! Thing is I can't get a job if I spend my days crying. 

I know it sounds reversed, but I wish I had a place to go to get away and then pull myself together so I can get a job and be independent once again. I swore I would never let someone take my independence away, but it happened slowly and I didn't see it coming. 

Where do I go?


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

You go straight to a lawyer even if its a free government paid one because you shouldn't be stuck in an abusive marriage. If he is hurting you physically, you should be calling the cops. You have rights. Do not be a martyr.


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

You will be amazed at how many friends and family members will open up their doors and hearts to you when you decide to be honest and let them know whats going on in your life.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Why can't you go to wherever your family members are?

How old is your daughter?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

MadHatter2013 said:


> To make matters worse, my self esteem, depression, and anxiety have taken its toll on me and I can't picture myself working. Don't get me wrong, I know that working is something I will have to do! Thing is I can't get a job if I spend my days crying.


You will never find a job if you stay at home crying all day. 

Put your resume together and start looking for a job.

File for divorce. If you are entitled to it, file for marital/child support in the interim.

GET 
A
JOB

never depend on anyone financially. It's bad news.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> You will never find a job if you stay at home crying all day.
> 
> Put your resume together and start looking for a job.
> 
> ...


I just read this somewhere on this site:

If you are not _financially_ independent, you are not really independent.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The truth!!!


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

First let me say how sorry I am that your going through this!! I hope that you will be able to find the strength and determination to get out of an abusive relationship and to do something about your depression. Please see a physician as soon as you can. be honest, tell them whats going on and that you want to have the streangth to make a better life for you and your children. to do that you will have to:
1: seperate from you husband, how do you know that its not what he needs also instead of you beong a co-enabler. He needs to learn how to be a real man a real husband.
2: get on and anti-depression medication
3: look up batterd womans help orgizations that would be willing to help you. they help with a resume, work wardrob, transportation and other needs.


----------

